# HELP with Mild Rectal Intussusception!



## Reese016 (Apr 25, 2017)

HELP!!!

I'm very interested in your story. I live in the states (MO) and have had a HELL of a time trying to find a Doctor who will treat my Mild Rectal Intussusception. I'm 40 years old and I'd have medical problems since I was 9 year. I have several female dysfunctional disorders like PCOS, Endometriosis, Uterine Fibriods, Rectocele, Pelvic Floor Dysfunction. I have sciatica, bad back, spinal problems (subluxation) where the spine is misaligned near the waist/buttucks. I've had 2 colonoscopies (2008/2011) and they've both come out normal. I have small internal hemorrhoids...I had an in-office procedure to shrink them in 2011. I've had all kinds of surgeries/procedures to fix these problems and none really have helped my chronic constipation! I've had severe constipation for about 20 years. I've seen several GI doctors to treat it and was diagnosed with IBS during one of those times. I finally upgraded to a Colorectal Surgeon who diagnosed the Rectocele and Intuss by having that darn defecography. He repaired the rectocele in 2014 (i believe) but it came back in 2015. Sadly, I couldn't fix any problems at the time because I was pregnant.

Before I go on,...I must say that I'm unemployed...involuntary. I think it's also important to say that I'm a black woman...living in Missouri. I didn't decide to be a housewife...a set of unwanted and traumatic circumstances made the choice for me. Anyway...last year was a HORRIBLE year for me in a lot of ways yet HAPPY because of baby. I had a c-section/hysterectomy last Jan. I had my 2nd Rectocele repair a month or so after that.

I tried to save my husband from spending too much on health insurance so I had him drop me from his med. benefits and I got on Cigna. WORST MISTAKE!! I was on Cigna for like 4 or 5 months and the whole time I was a member...SUCKED! Their directory on who was in Network was often wrong...sending me to the wrong doctors who couldn't treat me. I drove 100 miles to see a doctor that CIGNA said was in network only to find out she wasn't. I caused a scene...a rep there called Cigna and told them the situation. After all that was said and done, Cigna wouldn't let me see the doctor. So I drove home empty handed. I filed a complaint against Cigna only to waste my time!

Throughout my membership with Cigna, i attempted to see several ColoRectal Surgeons who refused to see me! One doctor that I was "blessed" enough to see...was very rude. He told me that surgery for intussusception is "expensive, invasive and no one wants to touch it." As u can imagine, I filed a complaint against him as well. I was able to waive doctor fees. Most doctors didn't even explain why they wouldn't see me. I didn't immediately ask for surgery. I asked how they usually treated adults with this and they said surgery. I asked if they could help treat the problem and they refused. One doc was quoted as saying "oh she has a problem...i can't help!" I tried to fight the system by contacting several Local Reps and that proved to be a WASTE!

I finally got to see my main colorectal surgeon and he had me go a 2nd round with the defecography. That proved that I still had the Intuss. H recommended the Rectopexy surgery but I had no money...so it had to be put off.

I was able to see said doctor again this year...still have no money but the problem has gotten worse. At the time, I was experiencing right side pain. I didn't realize what was causing it till after my visit with him....I'll get to that later. I'd waited over a YEAR to see this guy only for him to say NO to surgery. He said the side pain was a concern and he didn't feel comfortable cutting on me...said it would probably make things worse. He said if it were just the "Intuss" he'd go ahead with surgery. Well, he LIED because when I called the office the next day...I got a surprise. He told one of the ladies there to tell me NOT to call again with the same symptoms... I'd asked if he'd consider surgery if the side pain wasn't an issue...she said NO.

The right side pain was due to too much caffeine intake...i no longer suffer from this.

My LAST hope was another Colorectal Surgeon. He did respect me and l greatly appreciated that. He put me on this fiber therapy regimen where I took Miralax/Metamucil together...2x a day. It did help some but more treatment is needed. He performed a Protogram on me and discovered the "intuss." He ordered another round of the dreaded defecography... The final conclusion was that the results for surgery isn't great so he didn't recommend it. I went through all of that humilation for nothing.

So my question is, How did you get a doctor to take you seriously and try surgery??


----------

